# carpal tunnel syndrome in shoulder blade area?



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi,

I suffered only mildly with carpal tunnel syndrome in my thumb whilst pregnant last year but since giving birth I've been numb on my back in my left shoulder blade area.  I did ask my gp about it in Jan and he said it was probably a form of carpal tunnel syndrome.  Have you heard of this before and if so, when should I expect it to be back to normal?

Many thanks,
Pet x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

This usually resolves after a while, not 10months.  I think you need to go back to the gp for referral on to a specialist.

Good luck

jan


----------

